# ADAC GT Masters: New Audi Team Joins the Grid for 2010



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

A new Audi team will debut in the ADAC GT Masters during the season opener of the ADAC GT Masters April 9-11 at the Motorsport Arena Oschersleben. Pole Promotion in an Audi R8 is a "sports car dream league." For its inaugural season in the ADAC GT Masters the team from Rinteln will field two young drivers. Heiko Hammel (21, Wohlmuthausen) and Jimmy Johansson (25, Sweden) will drive the 500-hp mid-engine sports car from Ingolstadt.
Pole Promotion has previous experience in the SEAT Cup and with Porsche in the ADAC GT Masters. The team, led by Dennis Rostek and Max Welti is completely dedicated to the promotion of young talent. "Some of our driver line-up currently includes ten different young drivers," said Dennis Rostek. "We take drivers from junior series such as the ADAC Volkswagen Polo Cup to the next higher class. In a familiar environment, the drivers have the chance to develop optimally. Heiko Hammel, part of the Speed Academy of support of the Deutsche Post, and Volkswagen Junior Jimmy Johansson pilot now have the opportunity to prove to the ADAC GT Masters. "
Promotion is planning a long-term participation in the ADAC GT Masters: "In the second half of the season, we'll add a second Audi R8. We want to give more drivers from our squad the chance to become familiar with the car. For 2011 we want to field two Audi R8s for the full season. " The first season in the ADAC GT Masters with the Audi R8 is regarded as a year of training: "We have set ourselves the goal of attaining a result in the top five. With that experience then we will target the championship next year."


----------

